# Australia Renamed Oceania in Wca Database (Continent)



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Woo!

Nz is finally recognised to not be a part of australia.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=895


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 26, 2010)

It's about time. I was feeling bad for the New Zealanders.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 26, 2010)

Cool story bro.

I'm sorry, I really do care that the others are set apart from Australia, but...the continent has always been named Australia. I'm not sure that you guys are part of it, but when given a continent, Australia is usually it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2010)

Hihi. I remember Dene trying to get that to happen early 2009.
Tyson totally agreed to consider didn't Ron was tried couldn't then later didn't eventually Faz but with Oceania happened.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

looked weird at the start but now I prefer it


----------



## Dene (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tyson totally agreed to consider didn't Ron was tried couldn't then later didn't eventually Faz but with Oceania happened.


 
What the... are you drunk?

But yay! Glad this finally happened.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2010)

Confused: New Zealand isn't a part of Australia and the WCA recognizes that... but why must the name of Australia be changed for this to happen.

I'm about as confused as this:



Lucas Garron said:


> consider didn't Ron was tried couldn't then later didn't eventually Faz


 
Seriously XD

Also, "Hihi." and ""

Is that even Lucas?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> What the... are you drunk?
> 
> But yay! Glad this finally happened.


 
Intoxicated, account abused, or there will be a new "word shuffler" app on cube.garron soon


----------



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2010)

Can Australia just have it's own set of records separate from the rest of the world?
_You were thinking it._

Ocean Girl FTW!

Tim.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2010)

Innocence said:


> the continent has always been named Australia. I'm not sure that you guys are part of it, but *when given a continent, Australia is usually it*.



Apparently not when referring to the larger region. I just posted some more explanations in the WCA thread.



IamWEB said:


> New Zealand isn't a part of Australia and the WCA recognizes that... but *why must the name of Australia be changed* for this to happen.



How would you do it?



TimMc said:


> Can Australia just have it's own set of records separate from the rest of the world?



Huh? Yes. They're called "Australian records".


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Can Australia just have it's own set of records separate from the rest of the world?





StefanPochmann said:


> Huh? Yes. They're called "Australian records".


 
Maybe he was thinking about starting the ACA (Australian Cube Association) which would hold it's own competitions and have it's own rules. Let's hope Feliks won't demand more rounds of 3x3x3 if that happens.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Intoxicated, account abused, or there will be a new "word shuffler" app on cube.garron soon


You don't know about nose functions, do you?

I was going for the lightly comical effect to avoid explaining January 21, 2009.

At SF09, Dene asked Tyson if the continent name could be changed to Oceania. Though I wasn't there at that conversation, Dene told me Tyson more or less agreed, so I sent an email to them and Ron about it. Tyson replied that he did not agree to change it, but it would be best to look into it carefully.

Apparently it wasn't looked into for 1.5 years.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Confused: New Zealand isn't a part of Australia and the WCA recognizes that... but why must the name of Australia be changed for this to happen.


 
The name of the country Australia isn't changing, the name of the continent is.


----------

